# Beretta Bisley Range Report



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

This is the Field Report of my new, recently purchased, circa 2007, Beretta "(Stampede Bisley Model)"CAL.45 LC, Nickel finish (highly polished stainless steel) with a 4-3 / 4" barrel.
As you might recall if you read my article "Beretta Bisley first impressions" I was worried about the cylinder shake that was quite noticeable. There is very little cylinder shake when the Bisley is cocked, locked and ready shoot. I can tell you this, this revolver is a shooter, and that is, it proved to be accurate.
As always, I studied all my reloading references before coming to the conclusion on what to reload.
Test firing the Bisley was just an informal target/plinking session, in the standing position and kneeling position. These reloads were not choreographed.
The first load I used was .45 Caliber, 250 gr Rushmore Cowboy Cast RDNFP bullet, miked at .452 dia., IMR Trail Boss, 5.0 grs, CCI 300 Large Pistol primer. Cartridges used were .45 BHA (35 each) and .45 R-P (Remington) (8 each) found at the shooting range years ago, they were once fired.
Second time out I used the same components, but used 5.5 grs. IMR Trail Boss. These reloads choreographed at an average of 620 fps.
All shooting done in the kneeling position aimed underneath the chronograph shades at a target 25 yards away (this is a must or you will shoot the machine).
Bullet groups were a bit smaller in size.
Weather during both sessions was about 78 F; sky clear, sun was out, and breezy. Bullet groups were 12" low, pretty much in line with the bulls eye. The bullets clustered together in 2 inches.
Both reloads had manageable recoil, probably, considered a medium recoil load. I think the 90 degree downward angled grip and wider trigger pad of a nice pull'n trigger on this Bisley revolver helped with managing the recoil. Primers were still nicely rounded (no flat primers). No black spotted primers. No powder granulars left over.
When unloading the cylinders, each empty cartridge slid out of their chambers requiring little or no use of the ejector rod.
In conclusion, the Beretta "(Stampede Bisley Model)"CAL.45 LC, Nickel finish, is an accurate revolver and well made.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Weather during both sessions was about 78 F; sky clear, sun was out,


Now cut that out. This whole post wasn't just to make us feel bad was it? 

I currently don't have a single action. Also, I have never owned a 45 long colt. Every time I read something like this I get the itch.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

You NEED a .45 Colt. Just plain fun to shoot, easy and as economical to load as a .45 ACP, and really fun to lob at prairie rats, while the rifle cools down. A strong, modern revolver can be loaded up as stiff as you can take it, or set up as a very pleasant plinker. I'm telling you, you NEED one! Not sold on the Beretta, though. The Norweigeian's first impressions put me off of that one. Thumb 'er back and let 'er buck! Burl


----------

